# How to Test Your PC for the New "Superfish" Security Vulnerability



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Security researchers have discovered a vulnerability in a piece of adware called Superfish that makes your computer vulnerable to all kinds of attacks. Superfish ships preloaded on many Lenovo computers, but can also be installed on any machine. Here's what's going on and how to test if you're infected.


Here


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

What I need to know is, are tablets running android vulnerable?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

From what I've read, it's only affecting Windows. Here's another article explaining more and what Lenovo's doing about it..


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks.

Thing is, this is a Lenovo, just a tablet. According to that site, this tablet is vulnerable. So I dunno. I'll research tomorrow.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Lenovo has a tablet running Android?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

A5500-f, running 4.4.2


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I didn't know they made tablets, either...Oh well, I can blame it on age...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ekim68 said:


> I didn't know they made tablets, either...Oh well, I can blame it on age...


I blame it on selective viewing; this is the ad currently on this page...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

valis said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Thing is, this is a Lenovo, just a tablet. According to that site, this tablet is vulnerable. So I dunno. I'll research tomorrow.


I don't see where it says that on that site? 

Here's an article from Lenovo with a list of systems that may have it installed (not sure if I trust them any longer though):

http://news.lenovo.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=1929

I don't know much (translate to mean "anything") about tablets or androids. Do they have trusted certs like PCs and laptops? If so can you visit the lastpass.com link that will indicate if Superfish is installed or not?

http://www.lastpass.com/superfish


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

No, I accessed the tester site from my tablet, and it said 'yup, you got silverfish'. That said, I used the Android browser (only other one I have is FF), so I have no clue if the browser triggered it, or if there actually is the vulnerability on the tablet.......

I couldn't find the certificate area in my tablet, but again, we had a major telephony outage about the time I was digging around in there, so obviously I need to dig a bit more. Whatever I find out, I'll post here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well if you've got silverfish that's a whole different story. I'd call an exterminator. 

Superfish....on the other hand........

Seriously though, does an android tablet run an OS the same way a laptop or PC does?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the only tablet I see on that link (thanks for that, Cookiegal) is the miix one....I don't see mine. That said, that shows it does run on Android as well.......I'm thinking I should be concerned.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm seeing to look for these:

"Settings" - "security" - "Trusted Credentials" to view the list of trusted certs on an android.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

http://eh-it.blogspot.ca/2013/06/view-trusted-certificates-in-android.html


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Cookiegal said:


> I'm seeing to look for these:
> 
> "Settings" - "security" - "Trusted Credentials" to view the list of trusted certs on an android.


don't know 'anything' my furry butt.......

Thanks, Karen, I'm good. It ain't in there.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I didn't but I did research and found that information so now I know a little more.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks again, Karen. I got a few friends in the office here who use Lenovo tablets as well, sharing it with them as well.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

valis said:


> don't know 'anything' *my furry butt*.......
> 
> Thanks, Karen, I'm good. It ain't in there.


Oh and please don't call me "my furry butt".


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

My Lenovo PC didn't have it either. Lenovo was saying it's just laptops and notebooks but other sites said some PCs as well.

Anyway, I'm good too. But who knows what other crap they pre-installed.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More related to this:

Microsoft updates Windows Defender to remove Superfish infection


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Microsoft updates Windows Defender to remove Superfish infection


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

echo, echo, echo......


----------

